# Frekvence / Četnost / Kmitočet



## eduard85

Hi,

I am trying to translate the English term *Frequency* into Czech but I am not sure which of the following choices suits better:

*Frekvence
Četnost
Kmitočet*

By frequency I basically mean how often the wind blows from a certain direction (North, South, etc.) during a specific period of time, and the value will be expressed in %. Below in as example:

Direction: West
Frequency: 75%

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, eduard85, I would say that best choice is "frekevence", "kmitočet" isn't option here for sure


----------



## eduard85

Thank you very much for your quick response! Should I use Frekvence or Frekevence as you wrote?


----------



## Mori.cze

_Kmitočet_ makes really no sense, but I do not like _frekvence_ either. (_Frekevence_ is a typo.) _Četnost_ is not perfect, but I prefer it to _frekvence_. I would, however, go for somerhing like _podíl_, literally ratio.

_Frekvence 75 % _is very confusing to me. Frequency should be in Hz and refer to some kind of oscillations.


----------



## Onyx18

I'm so sorry for that typo, of course "Frekvence" . Maybe you should say also "četnost", so if you can, I would recomnend you to wait for another opinion.

Yes, I agree with Mori.cze, that frekvence isn't perfect here, but it is the best choice from your three options.

Maybe you can say: *relativní "četnost" výskytu směru větru v procentech*, like in this article: Směr a rychlost větru


----------



## eduard85

Okay, I will use četnost then. Thank you so much!


----------



## Onyx18

You're welcome, I'am always glad to help . Oh, and probably without "relativní"


----------

